# Communities > Antique Arms & Armour Community > Middle-East, India & Africa (MEIA) >  Furisiya

## Sander Alsters

Hi, I read that there was thread about the furisiya. Couldnt find it so made a new one. 
Im very interested in the training and was wondering if anyone had a english or german translation of the manuals contense. 

I know a lot about the training but almost next to nothing about the actual exercises. I am planning to study them and practise the art as I also do with the german medieval art.

I hope that there are people who can help me!

Sander,

----------

